

Great Font Combinations - HugoDaniel
http://designmodo.com/great-font-combinations

======
SmeelBe
It's one of the best long story article about font combinations which I read.
Some examples are really good.

Gotham, Proxima Nova and Avenir are really best of...

~~~
Lefffer
Helvetica is the best... designers say...

~~~
zreedee
Clients like Comic Sans... xD

------
zreedee
Designmodo dreams awesomeness and bring it to life like no other does. Thumbs
up!

